# Other Pets > Horses >  My mom got her first horse!

## SlitherinSisters

She had them when she was a kid, but she finally got her first horse as an adult! He's an awesome gelding (at least so far). He was rescued by a trainer after not being cared for. He was being fed moldy hay and lost a ton of weight and was very sick. The trainer said he may have heaves, or may just still be sick. He hasn't been coughing or wheezing and mom has trotted him around the round pen and rode him a little bit. He's still pretty thin so they are going easy on him. 

Any who, here's Chino, my mom got him for $175 and had to use my trailer because he's a large 16 hands! Oh and he's only 12 years old. 








You can see how thin he still is in this picture. The trainer had him for 2 months and was feeding him some sort of Purina fattening food, I forget what it was called, but he said Chino has put on a lot of weight in two months. Poor boy  :Sad:

----------


## Argentra

Awww... poor fella! Glad he's with you guys now, and your mom has a new friend. And what a pretty baby! I love his markings!  :Very Happy: 

Someday... at least a mini if not one I can ride... Someday.

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## DooLittle

What a face!  Glad he is in better hands now.  Look forward to more pics of him!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## JaGv

beautiful horse. although i dont know much about horses. im a big fan of the solid colored one's like white, black, and the one's that look blonde.

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## Mft62485

Does he have Heterochromia?

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Good looking. :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## aldebono

Fat Cat is good for getting weight on!

Pretty boy. I hope she has fun with him.

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## Daybreaker

Beautiful! I love black and white overos and I adore his kissy spots! I'm actually painting a model horse right now in blk/wht overo  :Smile:

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## Bellatrix_LeSnake

Lovely blue eye! He looks like he'll be an absolute doll for your mom once he's fattened up a bit!

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Gorgeous boy! Very glad to know he's in good hands

----------

SlitherinSisters (11-11-2012)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

> Awww... poor fella! Glad he's with you guys now, and your mom has a new friend. And what a pretty baby! I love his markings! 
> 
> Someday... at least a mini if not one I can ride... Someday.


He is a pretty boy! When she sent me a picture of him I told her she had to get him! 

I hope you get one someday! They are awesome animals to own! 




> What a face!  Glad he is in better hands now.  Look forward to more pics of him!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I will definitely keep updating pictures of him! He was supposedly a trail horse in his younger days, he would be so fun to take on the trails! Of course if he does have heaves I'm not sure how much we will be able to do with him. I guess we'll see!




> Does he have Heterochromia?


He sure does! One blue eye one brown eye, my mare is the same way. It's fairly common with paints (piedbalds). 




> Fat Cat is good for getting weight on!
> 
> Pretty boy. I hope she has fun with him.


We'll have to look into that! He is so pretty I can't wait to see how he does!




> Beautiful! I love black and white overos and I adore his kissy spots! I'm actually painting a model horse right now in blk/wht overo


Me too! He is my dream horse, black and white, bald face, he's awesome! 




> Lovely blue eye! He looks like he'll be an absolute doll for your mom once he's fattened up a bit!


I cannot wait to see him fattened up and looking sleek. We won't get to see him looking sleek until spring when he loses his winter coat, but I'm betting he will be gorgeous!




> Gorgeous boy! Very glad to know he's in good hands


Me too! The poor boy was part of a break up and he was left to fend for himself pretty much. He's so sweet, very calm and laid back. I think he will be a lot of fun!

----------

